# BFN 1st time - is it ok to try naturally now?



## karense (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya

Sorry to everyone on this thread.   It was our first time IVF and I got to day 13 of 2ww before AF came. We tested on Sat at home and then the hospital confirmed today it was negative. We were wondering if anyone knew when is a good time to try naturally? The nurse told us that the ovaries have been given a kick start but it is best to wait until the next cycle is here. I'm confused.  Shouldn't that mean it's ok to try and there may be a better chance right now? She did tell us that some ladies have gotten pregnant in this time frame. So I wanted to know if it was safe to go ahead and try?

Any suggestions would be very welcome.  

Thanks and good luck to everyone in the future.
Love
kse


----------



## egf (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Kse

Sorry it didn't work , I have also had a   on the 31st of July, the hospital did not advise us when it would be OK to try natural again we waited a week. Some wait some don't i think it is what is best for you take it at your own pace, you know your body. 

Good Luck take care 
Love 
Liz


----------



## karense (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Liz

Thanks for your reply. I think you're right, whenever it feels right is probably best, just wanted to make sure there is no risk but I don't see how there can be since we stop taking meds at ET. Good to have someone else's thoughts on this. 

I see you have FET, good for you. We weren't lucky enough for that but we may have ICSI next time to improve our chances. Hopefully, with a bit of luck in the meantime with my ovaries in overdrive, we may get a positive....fingers crossed.

Good luck with your treatment and stay positive. 

Love
kse


----------



## tinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi kse
We had a -ve cycle in nov.
found out I was pg in dec-natuarlly concieved.unfortunately m/c in jan
Our consultant said there are more hormones in your body so this may have helped 
We also we'ren't thinking about ttc that month so I don't know if that helped. 
might as well give it a shot
Tinkerbelle


----------



## karense (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Tinkerbelle

Thanks for your message  We got back into the swing of things at the weekend, feeling more positive a week on after BFN. I'm so sorry you didn't make it all the way but at least you know it can happen and that one day you will hopefully have a happy healthy baby. I wish you all the luck for your next treatment. 

I have to say I'm still thinking about ttc. Today I have an ovulation pee stick to see where we're at. And I'm having a reflexology treatment tonight to help me get over the stress of it all. It all helps I'm sure. Hopefully the heightened hormones may make a difference. 

We have booked our next appointment already with the hospital. They will tell us when it's good to start again but I know this will be 2 cycles down the lane. Where are you up to with your treatments? Are you having a break? Good luck wherever you are at.

Take care
love 
kse


----------

